# Pastoral Installation in New Jersey



## JOwen (Nov 30, 2010)

Dear Puritan Board friends,

At long las we got our visa's and will be moving, Lord willing, to New Jersey on the 8th of December. Here is the announcement from Pompton Plains:

With thanksgiving to the Lord we announce the installation of Rev. Jerrold Lewis to be the pastor and teacher of our congregation. This installation service will take place the Lord willing on December 10, 2010 at 7:30 P.M., at the Free Reformed Church, 160 West Parkway, Pompton Plains, New Jersey; Dr. G.M. Bilkes officiating. The inaugural sermon of Rev. Lewis to the congregation will immediately follow. You are cordially invited to attend and share in this joyous occasion with us. The consistory of the FRC, Pompton Plains.​
See you all there!


----------



## JML (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats. Where are you moving from?

May the Lord bless your ministry in the Garden State.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 1, 2010)

Lacombe Alberta, Canada. And thanks!


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 1, 2010)

May God richly bless you and keep you .


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome! I wish I could be there!


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to Noo-joy-see.


----------



## Herald (Dec 1, 2010)

Jerrold, may the Lord bless your ministry in Morris County.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Blessings to you and yours on this wondrous occasion Pastor!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 2, 2010)

May the Lord fructify your ministry.


----------



## dudley (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations. I am in New Jersey and if I am able to attend the installation service on Friday evening December 10th I will do so. I work until 6PM in Long Branch, NJ but will attempt to attend the installation service and be there for you as a PB brother.


----------

